# Too many poopy diapers = newborn with diarrhea?



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi ladies!
I am so confused, I hope you all can help me! My son is 11 days old and nursing like a champ! I seem to have an abundant milk supply this time which makes me feel so great. (I nursed my other babies with varying degrees of success due to supply issues.)

Anyway, my son poops constantly, and it smells like sulphur. We are currently using disposables until the diaper service gets us on their schedule, so the poop looks like yellow curds, just like it should (no visible liquid due to absorbency.) But today he pooped while I changed his diaper and it was like yellow-tinted water with curds. The liquid part was clear, a lot like very yellow urine.

He nurses at least 25 - 30 minutes per side, and I feel a couple letdowns so I know he is getting plenty of hindmilk.
I am not exaggerating when I say he is pooping at least 24 times a day. He is happy and content, not gassy or appearing to be in pain.

Does this sound like diarrhea, or is he just a poopy guy? The frequency and smell have me confused.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

That does sound like a lot. What does it look like? W/ an abundant milk supply, you may be giving too much foremilk. You should be seeing yellow, seedy poop. Green, frothy means too much foremilk. You might try block feeding to help.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

My daughter pooped upwards of 12-15 x a day as a newborn, but the sulphury smell thing has me thinking your baby is reacting to something in your diet. It could also be a sign of oversupply and overactive letdown. Do you have any signs of either?


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

My oldest son used to poo with every nursing. Since he would nurse about once an hour, that was a lot of poo lol. I do tend to have an oversupply. Not sure about the sulphur smell though.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

DS was going through 22 diapers a day until he was about 6 weeks old and then it slowly went down from there. Of those 22, I'd say at least 14-15 were poopy.


----------

